# Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya



## afischi (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

muss in einer Woche mal 1 Woche in einem 5 Sterne Schuppen in der Türkei verbringen. Da das Meer ja vor der Hoteltür liegt, muss man da doch angeln können. Einen Tag werde ich wohl hierfür von der Familie frei bekommen.
Leider gibt das ganze Board zum Thema Türkei nichts her.
Kann man dort eine Ausfahrt mit einem Charterboot machen oder muss man sich einen Fischer suchen? 
Muss man sich Angelzeug mitbringen oder kann man es günstig vor Ort kaufen ?
Oder oder oder ?

Bitte helft mir


----------



## afischi (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Moin,
es steht fest, nächste Woche Sonntag ist eine Woche Familienurlaub in Antalya angesagt.

Brauche dringend INPUT


----------



## Nauke (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hallo,

zu Antalya kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

1995 war ich in Alanya. Dort haben wir im Hafen ein Kleinkutter mieten können.
Aber mit Besatzung,  _Der Käpt'n mit sin Fru_.

Geangelt wurde mit einer Art Handleine, also  paar Meter Monofiele, unten ein Blei dran, darüber 2 - 3 kleine Haken mit Fetzen bestückt. Alles rein ins Wasser, mit der einen Hand wurde dann der Rest der Schnur festgehalten und der Zeigefinger der anderen Hand diente als Bissanzeiger.

Gefangen wurden kleine Fischlein die aussahen wie Fliegende Fische, vielleicht warens auch solche.

Die Frau des Käptens hat davon die größten versorgt und für uns, nebste mitgebrachten Forellen auf'm Grill zubereitet. Dazu gabs lecker Wein. #6  #6 

Angeln,mal ganz anders. War echt lustig die Tour.   

Wäre auch was für die ganze Familie, denn neben dem Angelspass gab es von See aus genug interessantes zusehen.

Schau dich mal um, ähnliches müßte es dort doch auch geben. #c


----------



## spinnracer (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Ich habe mit Brotflocke, Teig und Fischfetzen mit Pose von einem Steg geangelt. Außerdem funktionieren kleine silberne Spinner/ Blinker. Einige tieftauchende bunte Wobbler mitnehmen und beim Spinnfischen Stahlvorfach immer davor! Bei Grundmontagen habe ich eine normale Grundmontage mit Laufblei benutzt. Das Angelzeug nicht in das Handgepäck! Ich benutze für die Reisen Teleruten.
Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## afischi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Hilfe.:m  Scheint ja nicht gerade ein Angel-Mekka zu sein.
Verstehe ich garnicht, gibt es doch auf der anderen Seite des Wassers in Ägypten richtig professionelle Angebote( siehe Board-Hauptseite)
Habe jetzt per Google sogar ein Angebot von einem Reiseverantalter gefunden, als Tagesausfahrt incl. Ausrüstung. Aber ob der auch im Januar fährt und ich noch ein paar Mitfahrer finde , ist wohl fraglich.
Naja , werde mal eine Spinnrute + Rolle und Kleinkram in die Tasche packen, das Hotel hat ja eine riesige Landungsbrücke.
Hoffentlich ist bald .... siehe unten


----------



## Nauke (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hi Afischi, #h 

eine Woche, überstehste doch.  #q 

Schlepp dir nicht mit de Angeln rum, laß de Beine baumeln und geh ins türkische Bad. #6  #6  #6 

Erkundet die Gegend und halt die Augen auf, vielleicht ergibt sich was. #:  
Dann schlag zu.

Wenn nicht geh aufn Basar und handele richtig. Ist auch wie Fischen oder Jagen.  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Erzielste 80% geht. 
70% ist gut
Bei 60% haste meist alles richtig gemacht und Dein Gegenüber ist nicht etwa sauer oder pleite, nein Du steigst in seiner Achtung. #r 

Wünsch Dir nen schönen Urlaub

Gruß Nauke |wavey:


----------



## afischi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Danke Nauke,

mal eine Woche mit Kultur, nichtstun und Sauna ist schon o.k. .
Aber ein kleines "Telesköpchen" muss mit.


----------



## gismowolf (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

@afischi!
Ich wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen und schöne Fische!
Ersuche nach Deiner Rückkehr um einen kurzen Bericht.Mir steht Mitte April,wo doch bei uns schon die Fische wieder gut beißen,so eine Woche in Antalya bevor!!:q #h


----------



## afischi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

@Gismowolf

werde mich melden. Vielen Dank


----------



## fischtaxi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

HI ich kann dir nur den tip geben geh mit deiner familie mal in den hafen und schau dir die angler mal an da bekommst du tips genug :O) sind über freundlich und deine familie hat den hafen gesehn und dann kannst ja am nächsten tag zu schlagen .


----------



## afischi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hallo ...Taxi,

Hotel ist leider nicht direkt in Antalya, werde aber den Hafen sicher anschauen.

Gruss


----------



## wave (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

moin,

ob du es glaubst oder nicht, in der bucht von antalya werden riesige blauflossenthune gefangen.
bisher werden die aber hauptsächlich kommerziell befischt.
angeblich gibt es aber seit kurzem ein charterboot.
wo das genau liegt und wann die beste saison ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen!
du könntest aber mal im bgfc forum nachfragen.
ich weiss, dass ein clubkamerad kürzlich unten war um genau das herauszufinden!


----------



## nikmark (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Moin,
in der Türkei wird viel Geflügel gegessen und die Reste leider auch oft im nahen Meer entsorgt.
Du nimmst also die oben beschriebene Handleine, gehst zum Metger und holst dir ein Stück Hühnerbrust. Diese einsalzen und als kleine Köderfetzen verwenden  #6 
So machen es die Einheimischen und wenn du mit der Handleine, die du überall billig bekommst, zum Metzger gehst und er sollte sie sehen, wird er von sich aus fragen, ob er sie köderfertig salzen soll  :m 

Viel Spass (macht es auch !)

Nikmark


----------



## afischi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Moin,

danke für die Tips. Das Charterboot, das man über ein Reisebüro mieten kann,
soll pro Tag und Mann 105 € kosten incl. Ausrüstung, Mittwoch und Samstag ausfahren und in Kemer (ca 30-40 km von Antalya) liegen.
Bin am 30. zurück, dann weiß ich garantiert alles genau und berichte.


----------



## can (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hi,ein boot zu mieten würde ich dir empfehlen.bin selber sehr erfolgreich.zur zeit kannst du noch tunfisch und einige andere arten fischen aber die beste jahreszeit hast du verpasst.probiers mal auf haifisch die gibt es immer.viel erfolg


----------



## ralle (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hallo can

Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard !!


----------



## mrrobbie (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

war im september in bodrum....

die einheimischen haben mit handangeln vom hafen aus gefischt .. meist mit getockneten hühnchenstücken..(1cm)

oder mit garnelen...


ich hab mir tintenfische gekauft ... streifen geschnitten und diese dann als art spinnköder verwendet....

prima geklappt.... mehrere arten von mehrbrassen  ... 1 hornhecht 1 hai schriftbarsche ohne ende....


----------



## can (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Hallo Ralle,danke für den willkommengruß.viel erfolg


----------



## afischi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Moin Freunde,

bin aus Antalya zurück. Hatte meine Angel dabei, aber leider keine einzige Minute geangelt. Es war ja auch ncht als Angelurlaub gedacht,aber ich hatte natürlich Hoffnung, das mal ein paar Minuten abfallen 
Das Wetter hat einfach nicht mitgespielt und die Gegebeheiten waren nicht optimal.
Waren in einem Hotel 16 km entfernt von Antalya, ist ein neues Tourimusgebiet, nennt sich Kundu/Lara . Sah im Internet sehr nett aus , das Hotel war es auch, aber der schöne grosse Badesteg erwies sich als Computeranimation. Vor jedem Hotel, ob fertig oder nicht, steht schon das Metallgestell des Stegs, aber sind diese leider nicht belegt. In der Brandung stehen war auf Grund des Wetters schlecht möglich (siehe Foto).
Ein Professionelles Boot für "Little Big Game" habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Im Hafen von Antalya gibt es genug Boote,da kann man auch mal mitfahren oder ein komplettes mieten. Das weisse im Vordergrund wäre mit mir für 50 €
ein paar Stunden rausgefahren, leider hat es das Wetter nicht erlaubt.
Leider ist auch die Entfernung vom Hotelgebiet zum Hafen ein Problem, für ein Taxi hin und zurück ist man immer gleich 25 € los. Ein Dolmusch ist zwar billiger, braucht aber 2 Stunden für eine Tour. So in ca. 2 Jahren ist das Gebiet vollständig erschlossen und fertig, dann gibt es öffentliche Verkehrsmittel in die Stadt und vielleicht auch was für Angeltouristen.
Es war aber trotz allem ein schöner erholsamer Urlaub, richtig Angeln dann siehe unten.


----------



## ralle (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat mit dem Angeln !

Hauptsache euch hat es gefallen - das ist doch die Hauptsache !!


----------



## Arne (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe     Urlaub in Antalya*

Also ich war bis mitte November in Belek, ca. 30 min östlich von Antaya. Bei einem Ausflug nach Antalya waren einige Angler am Wasserfall. Z.T. angelten sie aus ca. 30m höhe von einem Felsvorsprung z.T. saßen sie aber auch unten auf den Klippen. Bei einem anderen Ausflug sind wir mit dem Boot auf dem Manavgatfluss (nochmal 30 Minuten östlicher) gefahren. Die Ufer waren übersäht mit Grundruten obwohl nur wenige Angler zu sehen waren. Warum zeigte sich einige Kilometer Flussabwärt. Eine Forellenzuchtanlage neben der anderen. Netze einfach in den Fluss gestellt. Offenbar hofften die Angler mit den vielen Ruten auf Ausreisser aus den nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig aussehenden Netzen und Anlagen. Fisch aus Küstennähe oder aus dem Fluss würde ich in der Türkei nicht essen. Wer diese Sauereien im Wasser mal gesehen hat, wird mir Recht geben. Von Umweltschutz und Kläranlagen hat man erst vor kurzen etwas gehört, zumindest in der Hauptstadt entsteht jetzt ein Abwassersystem. Woanders wird alles in die Flüsse oder ins Meer geleitet. Sogar an einigen "5 Sterne" Hotels. Manchmal gehen die Abwasserrohre unter dem Strand hindurch bis weit ins Meer hinaus und geben da erst den Dreck ans Wasser ab. Einfach mal auf die Richtung der Rohre achten so lange sie an einigen Stellen zu sehen sind. Angler gab es am Hotelstrand einen einzigen, aber ausser einem angespühlten toten Octopus hat er nichts erbeutet. Er hat allerdings nur mit einer kleinen Spinnrute geangelt. Zum angeln in die Türkei würde ich jedenfalls nicht fahren.
Petri Arne


----------

